# Gold and Silver Pawn Shop (Pawn Stars)



## VacationForever (Oct 23, 2015)

We are not intersted in doing a paid tour to go into the shop.  Can we just go in to look around?  

After all these years, we decided to go to the shop yesterday, after having a really good buffet breakfast at Bucchanal (Caesar's Palace) - highly recommend this buffet.  No problem parking at the pawn shop but there was a long line of people holding up cards that looked like paid tour designation outside of the shop. We asked the parking attendants and were told that the shop was closed for filming and should reopen in 20 minutes.  We did not stick around.  It is still unclear whether we could just walk in when they are not filming.  Local Vegas folks, any idea?


----------



## presley (Oct 23, 2015)

You can just go in. We went in the evening. I cannot remember what time it was but parking lot was nearly empty and there was nobody waiting outside. We thought maybe it was closed, but the sign said open 24 hours, so we went to the door. A very nice man came out and was just using a counter to monitor how many people were in at each time.


----------



## Tank (Oct 23, 2015)

We walked in after waiting in line, no charge.

We also have to be the luckiest people on earth, we had to fill out a card in the parking lot for a chance of a private tour. Two weeks later my little girl one, she was so excited! The next day my wife one, my little girl was so excited. You will never guess, I one too ! 
It is a hotel scam $250 prepay get your money back when you show up in vegas $$

It was fun to go in and see what it was like, you won't recognize anybody


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 23, 2015)

Tank said:


> We walked in after waiting in line, no charge.
> 
> We also have to be the luckiest people on earth, we had to fill out a card in the parking lot for a chance of a private tour. Two weeks later my little girl one, she was so excited! The next day my wife one, my little girl was so excited. You will never guess, I one too !
> It is a hotel scam $250 prepay get your money back when you show up in vegas $$



Yep we were given the cards at the parking lot and threw them away immediately.  

We don't like going into LV area in the evening other than for shows (just watched Elton John on Wed night and it was very good).  Then after the shows it gets too late to do anything but to head back home (to Henderson).  Pawn Stars will have to wait.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 23, 2015)

We were in LV for a week last February.  We drove by G&S Pawn Shop several times, at different times of day or night.  There was a line around the building every time. Needless to say, we didn't go inside.  It wasn't worth the hassle to wait in line to see stuff I'm not interested in buying.

So then we were in Boulder City at a local pub having lunch, and ran into Mark Hall-Patton, one of the Pawn Stars "experts."  (He's the Quaker-looking guy in the hat, who runs the Museum.)  Had a great chat with him, took a few pictures, and later toured his Museum.  Cool guy, and as casual in person as he is on the show.

Dave


----------



## VegasBella (Oct 24, 2015)

I drive by and see the long line. There's always a line. I don't get it. Can anyone explain why people want to see this pawn shop so badly? Is it just because it's on TV? I honestly don't understand.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 24, 2015)

VegasBella said:


> I drive by and see the long line. There's always a line. I don't get it. Can anyone explain why people want to see this pawn shop so badly? Is it just because it's on TV? I honestly don't understand.



Yep.  They sell tours for a little under $100 each, don't remember the exact amount, and there was even a recent Groupon offer at a discounted rate.  I won't pay for a tour but don't mind dropping in to take a look.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 24, 2015)

We visited the shop a few years ago.  Don't think we waited in line, but we went first thing in the morning.  It was much smaller than it looks on TV.

I have fun and might do it again..   that said i would not pay for a tour, and would not wait in a long line just to look around and browse the items.


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Oct 24, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> We visited the shop a few years ago.  Don't think we waited in line, but we went first thing in the morning.  It was much smaller than it looks on TV.
> 
> I have fun and might do it again..   that said i would not pay for a tour, and would not wait in a long line just to look around and browse the items.



its made to be much larger on TV than it is in reality. its a pawn shop, in a sketchy area of town. 
kinda cool though to see items you've seen on tv. but if theres a line up, pass on by.


----------



## moonstone (Oct 25, 2015)

My sister-in law, her DH & another couple wanted to see in the shop as well & were disappointed at the long lines to get in when they attempted to visit.

They returned about 9am on their last Sunday to find no line up at all & the place nearly empty (of visitors). They were able to look around at their leisure and didn't see anybody they recognized from the show either.

~Diane


----------



## jpc763 (Oct 26, 2015)

I visited it with my 2 sons at about 10PM one night.  Nobody there and not only will you not recognize anyone but you will also not see any of the items that you see on TV.  It is just a Pawn Shop.

I also went to see ATM (Aquarium Tank Manufacturers) who do the show Tanked on Animal Planet.  I went through that free tour and saw all of the tanks being made and one of the old tanks (school bus tank) is in the parking lot.  The only person I recognized was Frankie.  The fish tanks were cool though!


----------



## joewillie12 (Oct 26, 2015)

It wouldn't surprise me if this show wasn't taped on a movie lot or warehouse somewhere.  Same scenario shots with the occasional road trip to shoot a gun or check out an item. The walk ins are all set up in advance to make the show interesting. Maybe that's why no one ever sees them? Makes sense actually.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 26, 2015)

joewillie12 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if this show wasn't taped on a movie lot or warehouse somewhere.  Same scenario shots with the occasional road trip to shoot a gun or check out an item. The walk ins are all set up in advance to make the show interesting. Maybe that's why no one ever sees them? Makes sense actually.



The day I was there, on the outside, filming was indeed happening on the inside.

I have always believed ALL reality TV shows are scripted, everyone is an actor, including the customers.


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Dec 30, 2015)

Aaron Kristen said:


> its made to be much larger on TV than it is in reality. its a pawn shop, in a sketchy area of town.
> kinda cool though to see items you've seen on tv. but if theres a line up, pass on by.


I don't think it's even really a pawn shop...if you go in you're likely to buy a Chumlee mug or an Old Man T-shirt...not any pawned items...


----------

